# Try again !!! Cressbrook Dam Weekend 18th & 19th Novembe



## fishinswing

Fixed new date of 18th & 19th November, Cressbrook Dam weekend.

Same story with members having prior commitments. It's so hard to get a date to suit everybody  . I apologise to any body that can't make the date advertised  . But with christmas fast approaching which involve family gatherings and work parties it pretty much wipes out December. Also it is BLOODY HOT at Cressbrook in summer, it's like sitting in the oven down between the valleys. It's hard fishing with bass shutting down because of increased water temps. Water levels are now below 20% and still dropping.

The dates advertised should be ample time for members to work dates out and start planning for the weekend.

Worst case scenario would be to cancel the weekend until next year which would not be fair to other participants.

Hopefully the new dates gets a much better response all round.

Many thanks for everybodys feedback on this matter.


----------



## Hagar

Gday,well this new date works for me.the previous weekend I get to take 25 kids to North Straddie, so a bit of R and R would be most welcome.The dams fish best early and late so we should still be able to beat the midday heat,I tend to accidently fall out when its really hot,cause your not allowed to swim , I think ? cheers Gary


----------



## Guest

I'll be thinking of all you fellas out at Cressbrook catching fish, while I endure sitting through a Kylie Minogue concert in Brisbane with my wife as part of her 30th birthday present :roll:

Best of lucky guys


----------



## Dodge

John I remain in on the new date 18-19, and have just phoned Gilbo/headman and he is go also, so count on two from the GC mate


----------



## fishinswing

Thanks for the replies guys. Just hope that we can get more yakfishos involved with the weekend trips. I sure had a top time at the Wivenhoe bash and hopefully the Cressbrook bash will be just as good. Hopefully we get some new blood to this one and meet more AKFF members.

I hope a potential coast trip will be on the cards in the near future. Being from Toowoomba and mainly fishing freshwater it would be great to fish the salty stuff as well  . I am sure you feel the same Gary. :wink:

This will be a fixed date and hopefully we get enough participants to have a great weekend.

I am researching the routes for the guys travelling through Esk so should have some directions in the very near future.


----------



## fishtales

Dallas said:


> I'll be thinking of all you fellas out at Cressbrook catching fish, while I endure sitting through a Kylie Minogue concert in Brisbane with my wife as part of her 30th birthday present :roll:
> 
> Best of lucky guys


Yeah sure Dallas,

Going to perv on Kylie are we? 

Chris


----------



## YakAtak

:lol: Oh poor Dallas, I'm sure you'll love it, up the front in your jason and kylie's wedding t-shirt squeeling like a teenage girl.


----------



## Guest

Hehehe....

Sometimes you have to take one for the team I guess, she'll be so happy afterward I probably have a very good chance of claiming my marital rights, so all for a good cause I say :wink:

I guess at least you boys will have each other to cuddle up to a Cressbrook :lol:


----------



## Dodge

Dallas said:


> I guess at least you boys will have each other to cuddle up to a Cressbrook :lol:


Dallas it would take a few casks of port to make any of these akffers look worth cuddling :lol: :lol:


----------



## YakAtak

I'm leaving that well alone.


----------



## fishinswing

I had to go to Brisbane on Thursday, so took the time on the way back to do a map of directions to the dam to help fellow members. Hope these help.

Directions to Cressbrook Dam from Esk. (look for and follow the signs)

(Attention Dodge- Use the Brisbane Valley Hwy and drive to Esk. It's approx 10 mins from the Logan Inlet/Wivenhoe Dam turnoff. At Esk, use the second Toowoomba turnoff (Esk - Hampton rd). Look for National Bank and Esk Motel Opposite. Then follow the directions below.

- Use the Toowoomba turnoff opposite the Esk motel near the National Bank and the Esk Shire council building around the corner. 
- Use the turnoff for Toowoomba (Esk - Hampton rd) and follow for approx 30 km.
You will cross over 2 new bridges and then start the climb up the range. At the 30km mark you will see on the right hand side big signs with Cressbrook and Perserverance Dams on it. Turn right and be careful of the corner, very dangerous corner.
- Go approx 300 metres and turn left. (Look for and follow the signs)
- Go approx 200 - 300 metres and turn right. (Look for and follow the signs).
- Drive approx 6km and on the right, you will see big signs for Cressbrook Dam. Turn right and drive through the big white gates. You have made it.  
- Drive right down the range. You will go over two cattle grids until you come to the boom gate. (don't forget that $2.00)
- Turn left for the camping grounds.
- Go straight ahead for the dam. Drive right down to the edge to launch kayak.


----------



## Guest

John

Great instructions, tho I'm confused :? sorry.

Is the turn off to the camping ground on the inside of the gate or the outside.

So if you were camping you only pay the two dollars once or is the gate on the separate road to the dam so you pay the two dollars every time you go down to the ramp?

I was up there a month or so ago and I thought the road to the camping area was b4 the boomgate. I could be wrong tho 

I may need to bring heaps of two dollar coins if I camp.

Doh, now I'm even more confused :? 

cheers


----------



## fishinswing

Hi Macfish,

The camp ground is inside the boom gate. Once inside you don't need to pay again. You will only need one $2.00 coin unless you go somewhere and need to pay again to reenter.


----------



## YakAtak

Bump


----------



## fishinswing

How is everybody going with there preparations for Cressbrook Dam. I think we still only have a few takers as yet, hoping for a lot more yakers to come along. Approx 4 weeks to go and counting.

If you are coming, can you give me a yes or no so I have an idea of how many are coming to Cressbrook. This way I can hog a couple of good camp sites on Friday for yakfishos who are coming. Better of grabbing the better sites for us than any body else.


----------



## wongus

Put me down as a tentative at this stage...


----------



## Hamlet

well i wish i could come along with you guys but just did up my calender and discovered my next free weekend is mid February next year!!! Lucky me....

I'm sure you will have fun...

Hamlet


----------



## YakAtak

I'm there, in fact I might come up friday myself.


----------



## Dodge

Gilbo/headman asked were we going to roast in a Cobb again as done at Wivenhoe and I said I would enquire on this thread.

Between us we have enough Cobbs to cook for all who attend at Cressbrook that weekend. Gilbo [he's the expert] said cuts of different meat, beef, lamb, or chook in in one or 2 cobbs and vegies in another.

What is needed is to know who is interested, to buy enough tucker, and we all chip in to cover the costs to Gilbo who will buy in one big buy.

If anyone has access to meat or veg so much the better, and Gilbo is happy to do the cooking for all.

Important to advise here if you want to join the roasting crew and we can get final numbers a week before the event

Edit, I'm going beef


----------



## wongus

Hi Dodge,

At this stage looks like I'm a goer for the camping weekend

Count me in on the Cobb cookup... Let me know what I'll need to contribute by way of meat or cash to cover costs.. Happy either way.

Edit: If someone is nice enough to cook me dinner, I'm not going to be complaining or be too fussy with cuts. Whatever is easiest for the cook.

Should be a good weekend!


----------



## YakAtak

I may be able to get some kinda wholesale deal on food through the motel, will ask me old Mum when we have some kind of solid numbers and quantities required and report back.


----------



## fishinswing

Count me in on it Dodge/Headman.  
After watching you guys get stuck into that roast last time at the Wivenhoe trip, I would love to sample those cobb roasts. Karl that yellowbelly was still very delicious mate.


----------



## Dodge

If you are in the Cobb crew could you list your meat preference also, so we not what cuts to get...Gilbo said a mix is no problem, and we'll go with Karl's buying if that works out

Please edit your early post with your preference as I did on my previous reply


----------



## YakAtak

fishinswing said:


> Count me in on it Dodge/Headman.
> After watching you guys get stuck into that roast last time at the Wivenhoe trip, I would love to sample those cobb roasts. Karl that yellowbelly was still very delicious mate.


 :wink: We can probably throw a yella or two in the cobb I'm guessing.


----------



## fishinswing

Dodge,

Count me in on the lamb roast.


----------



## Fishing Man

hey guys how many hours is cressbrook from the Gold Coast.
I wouldnt mind coming along however I work on sat til 4.30 so i wouldnt get there until sat night. so would only get to fish sun morning i guess.


----------



## Dodge

Fishing Man said:


> hey guys how many hours is cressbrook from the Gold Coast.


Ben from memory, John suggested allow 2 1/2 hrs from the GC. about 7pm pre dinner drinks would still be on mate on your arrival

Hope you can come up a good crowd of blokes and that would be 3 virgin yaks attending [the boats, not blokes] you would be up for 1 week SIP as well online $5.

Give me a ring at home for anymore info, except fish facts [useless with FW fish] if you give me your tent it can be put up in daylight and ready for you

Just did a tally of replies who is interested---fishinswing, Hagar, Dodge, headman, wongus, YakAtak, mac_fish


----------



## Hagar

Gday,just thought I should touch base and say Im still on for the Cressbrook bash.Once I get these 25 kids to Straddie and back next weekend Ill start to make definite plans about camping etc. first things first I guess.I fished Cooby Dam again 7am to 9am Sunday ,3 Yellas and 1 very nice Cod (70 cms ).I would have liked to stay longer but had to get home and earn Brownie Points for future weekends away.It also starts to get crowded when you catch a nice fish word spreads quickly and the tinnie brigade moves in ,is it just me or dont tinnie owners know about stealth and quiet and not spooking the fish.Chains and anchors being dragged across the metal bows and dropped onto boat metal floors,sounds like thunder on a still morning,radios blaring stubbies rattling around ,Ok I feel better now.Just had a thought, maybe if Cressbrook doesnt fish well we could give Cooby a hit Sunday for a couple of hours its proberbly only 20 to 30 minutes away,but then again that means packing everything up etc.Maybe anoyher time and make it a one dayer or something ?Anyway looking forward to catching up at Cressbrook Cheers Gary


----------



## wongus

G'day Hagar,

Will be good to catch up again since the Wivenhoe trip.. Congrats on the nice cod.. Hopefully we'll do better this time than just catfish as per the Wivenhoe trip ..


----------



## YakAtak

Things are looking pretty good, 3 bass on SPs this morning.


----------



## YakAtak

Just a quick tease  
I got a tip from one of the locals today, reckon it could be a winner. Those who are coming will have to wait till next weekend and follow me out.


----------



## wongus

Karl,

Any tips as to what lures to bring for the weekend...

Have they been biting of jackalls, soft plastics, spinnerbaits, Poltergeists, Boomerang?

Some local knowledge would be good to allow me to stock up the lure box prior to the weekend... :lol:


----------



## YakAtak

I think soft plastics and jackall mask vibes off the top of my head, the jackall TN50 and 60 would be a likely winner too. I'll be concentrating my efforts on plastics after recent successes. 1/8oz jigheads and gulp 4" minnows in smelt and rainbow have worked for me.


----------



## Dodge

Had a yarn to Gilbo today re Cobb caper and he will give Karl a ring on Monday night and arrange the meat [beef and lamb], which we pay Karl for at the dam.

Gilbo and I will donate the vegies as thats no big deal and easier done from this end.

We tally 5 roasts for Sat night [John, Danny, Karl, Gilbo, and me]... if anyone else interested post here before Monday lunchtime so enough is ordered.

If you're overnighting Friday make your own arrangements re meat, and also we can easily light a Cobb for vegies cooking if anyone wants to improve their feeding just bring your veg along and we can cook while have a coldie.


----------



## YakAtak

6 sleeps


----------



## fishinswing

5 sleeps to go !!! 

Sorry I haven't been online, I have been trying to fight of a sinus infection for the past week and finally starting to win. Bloody sinus problems. I will be there but may not be able to drink due to being on antibiotics.  Oh well being there is the most important thing. Fishing, chatting and having a good time what it's all about.

Just bring a collection of lures with you such as jackalls, mask vib jackalls, poltergeists, boomerang 65s, spinnerbaits, soft plastics with a range of jig head weights, tail spinners and don't forget some poppers, Cressbrook is a great place to catch bass on poppers early morning and late afternoon.

Can't wait for Friday.


----------



## Guest

:evil:

Still annoyed I cant be there, was really looking forward to this trip!

I'm thinking of heading down to Doon Doon Creek for a Bass fix this afternoon, land based as I still have no way to transport my kayak.

Rhino Rack arrived, and then broke during fitting so I'm waiting on a warranty replacement!

Have a great time guys 8)


----------



## Fishing Man

Hey guys,

i mentioned that I was hoping to get up there for this trip as well but unfortunately cant make it,

All the best for this trip, i will make sure im at the next one.

make sure you take heaps of pics etc


----------



## headman

Hi fellas looking forward to fri, cobb tucker under control

Hope red deer turns up :lol:


----------



## YakAtak

headman said:


> Hope red deer turns up :lol:


I forgot to mention that I spotted him the other day when I was up there, and his mate skippy too, if you're traveling up there early morning or late arvo it would be worth taking it very easy and keeping an eye on the sides of the road for these blokes.


----------



## fishinswing

G'day everybody,

* 3 sleeps to go. * 

Just another reminder to bring the right change for the camping fees as the ranger has nothing to do with payment or issuing permits. You pay it at a camp station where you must have the right change because the ranger will not give change. $6.30 per night per person. Oh yeah - also don't forget your $2.00 for the boom gate, I have seen so many people having to turn around and drive all the way to the nearest shop to get change and it's quite a drive.

Besides this, bring yourself and your yak and let's have a great weekend. Still got a few small jobs to do to yak and then will be ready.

Hey Headman, I am sure you will meet red deer when you venture up to Cressbrook.


----------



## wongus

Hi.. if it's not too much trouble could someone post the link for directions to getting there. Thanks


----------



## YakAtak

This is cut and pasted out of John's post earlier. :wink:

Directions to Cressbrook Dam from Esk. (look for and follow the signs)

(Attention Dodge- Use the Brisbane Valley Hwy and drive to Esk. It's approx 10 mins from the Logan Inlet/Wivenhoe Dam turnoff. At Esk, use the second Toowoomba turnoff (Esk - Hampton rd). Look for National Bank and Esk Motel Opposite. Then follow the directions below.

- Use the Toowoomba turnoff opposite the Esk motel near the National Bank and the Esk Shire council building around the corner.
- Use the turnoff for Toowoomba (Esk - Hampton rd) and follow for approx 30 km.
You will cross over 2 new bridges and then start the climb up the range. At the 30km mark you will see on the right hand side big signs with Cressbrook and Perserverance Dams on it. Turn right and be careful of the corner, very dangerous corner.
- Go approx 300 metres and turn left. (Look for and follow the signs)
- Go approx 200 - 300 metres and turn right. (Look for and follow the signs).
- Drive approx 6km and on the right, you will see big signs for Cressbrook Dam. Turn right and drive through the big white gates. You have made it. Very Happy
- Drive right down the range. You will go over two cattle grids until you come to the boom gate. (don't forget that $2.00)
- Turn left for the camping grounds.
- Go straight ahead for the dam. Drive right down to the edge to launch kayak.

I will also add that it's pretty easy to find if you get the right turn off in esk, if it says Hampton on the sign and you go past the show grounds, golf course (yeah, well it's sort of a golf course) and race course, you're on the right track, then just keep driving till you come across a sign to Percerverance and Cressbrook, the next two signs can sneek up on you a bit, so take it easy and check each turn off, the last one is easy to miss.


----------



## wongus

Thanks Karl,

I'm all set.. just got back from BCF with the following goodies
1off Ecogear Crankbait VT65SP - 10% off
1off Ecogear SX60F (to replace the SX48 I lost to the ferry  ) - 10% off
1packet Gulp 3" minnow pumpkinseed - 20% off
1off 6lb Berkley Fireline (under $20)
1pkt size 8 owner hooks to replace a stuffed hook on my only Jackall - no discount

Got the discount using BCF member card.. very happy


----------



## Fishing Man

looks like you got some goodies there Wongus. 
I like the look of the Ecogear 65s, wonder if they will fish as well as the other lipless cranks, I will be interested to hear how the lures go mate.
good luck up there


----------



## fishinswing

G'day,

Just another short add on, I can't get access to the work trailer as I have an RDO on Friday and the company may need it to lend to customers. If fellow members have a trailer that they can bring along it would be most appreciated. We will have a few yaks to transport to the dam edge.

Cressbrook is fishing very well at the moment because everybody else is fishing Cooby, so hopefully it will be quiet for us to have a good shot at landing some of those big bass and the cod lurking in there.

I added some new surface lures to my collection today, hopefully nail some big bass late arvo.


----------



## YakAtak

My trailer will be there, and combined with my roof racks, I should be capable of carrying 4 yaks


----------



## YakAtak

Just a quick note to mention that I picked up some cheap scumfrogs today hoping they might be a go around the weedbeds.


----------



## Fishing Man

wish i was coming up guys,

sounds like its gunna be a good trip,


----------



## wongus

What time are people aiming to get there on Saturday.... are we aiming for a morning fish or is it more a leisurely lunch and set up camp ready for an arvo session?

Also do we have a nominated camping area staked out?

Weather looks promising on seabreeze so all looking good so far.


----------



## YakAtak

Danny, 
There's no set camp sites as such, just a large area set aside for vehicles and same for camping, from what I've seen. 
Myself and Richo will be there about friday lunch time.


----------



## Dodge

YakAtak said:


> Myself and Richo will be there about friday lunch time.


Karl might be nearer mid arvo after fitting out the scupper pro, and Gilbo will arrive about 7pm straight from work


----------



## YakAtak

:wink:


----------



## fishinswing

* 1 sleep to go !!!! 

I will be there Friday mid morning hopefully to grap a few off the good sites on the dam side close to the amentities. If I am organised early enough, I might try my luck with the bass while waiting for the cavilry to arrive. It's cold up here today and gradually getting warmer for the weekend. Still not hot but mid twenties with still cooler nights, so come prepared.

If i am not online tonight, I will see you all over the weekend. Drive safely and watch the roos if travelling at morning and afternoon.
Headman watch out for red deer. :lol:*


----------



## Dodge

Fully loaded now, and after a sleep tonight just load the icebox in the morning, get bread and milk, and when the Friday morning peak hour traffic ends I'm off west to akffer heaven at Cressbrook :wink:


----------

